# Introducing myself..



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey! my name is Becca. I am Lesofprimus' new(est) bride. lol. YUP, I have won his heart and a few other choice bits. COULDN'T be happier or prouder. 

Just wanting to say hello and get a feel for the place. He speaks highly of you guys(ok..some of you..)

Becca


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Becca! I'm one of Dan's goom-baas from NY.  He has spoken very highly of you!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Joe, 
Very nice to meet you. Yup, he said he thinks he might have played hockey with you. Hes looking at homes as we post, my sons and I are moving to MS. WHO KNEW i'd fall for a Long Islander!! and a NAVY GUY!?? Didn't see it coming. LOL.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats Becca, if you need a bigger club to keep Les in line Im sure one of us would be more than happy to lend it to you.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Hey Joe,
> WHO KNEW i'd fall for a Long Islander!! and a NAVY GUY!?? Didn't see it coming. LOL.



HEY what's wrong with Navy guys,  I use to be one!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

got it covered.. but, thanky and noted!


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

HOO YAH!! Just didn't know i'd actually enjoy eating squid.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Becca. Welcome to the funny farm. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank You, Evan. Loving every minute...


----------



## mkloby (Aug 13, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> HOO YAH!! Just didn't know i'd actually enjoy eating squid.



Ohhh that just makes me want to vomit....  

Congratulations. There's lots of mindless drivel on this site. My posts usually fall into that category. I'm a Marine, though, and I'm not suppposed to be smart.


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL!! Thank you, Mark. and YUP, we're pretty nauseating in person, too. THIS is the fun part!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2007)

Hehe, this is too freakin funny.... The rumors are true gents, Becca and I said our vows on the beach this weekend, and are sporting matching bands...

She has tamed the savage beast.... Well....... Chained up is more like it....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats you guys!

Just dont go all soft on us now Les!


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

I AIN'T TOUCHIN THIS ONE!!!!! lmelao!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2007)

My heartfelt congrats to both of you (newly-weds), and welcome to the
forum, Becca. I'm an old (really) Navy retired Radioman. I hope someday
you two catch up to me and my bride. Welcome aboard.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 13, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> HOO YAH!! Just didn't know i'd actually enjoy eating squid.



Damn!  
Welcome Becca, congrats to both you and Dan.


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

Charles, 

I look forward to staring into Dan's eyes when we can celebrate our 50th..THOUGH we might be cryogenic heads in jars. Getting a late start ovah here. 

Thank you VERY much for your welcome and congratulations.
Becca


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Wildcat..twice.

LB


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Hey Joe,
> Very nice to meet you. Yup, he said he thinks he might have played hockey with you. Hes looking at homes as we post, my sons and I are moving to MS. WHO KNEW i'd fall for a Long Islander!! and a NAVY GUY!?? Didn't see it coming. LOL.


Hey, watch that - I was Navy too!!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 13, 2007)

Good on you !!!!
Not you flyboy J !!!!
Les'Bride congrats on your marriage hope it's prosperous and long.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 13, 2007)

Dear Les'Bride, Now tell the truth, did you volunteer for this dangerous mission or were you coerced into it? I can get you a good Sea Lawyer for dirt cheap and have you away from that salt water slurpin', sea gull chasin' low life bilge rat in no time flat! But on the other hand I'm sure there's many a Mississippi virgins MaMa sleeping more soundly tonight because of your selfless and courageous act. You must be part saint, part she devil and fully armor plated. Well, as an old crusty Sea Dog I once knew said a long time ago " May your lives be filled with tears..............And may each one be a tear of joy." Best of luck to you both! The Senior Chief


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats, LesP and LesB!!! Les, I thought you believed in once burned, twice......


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2007)

So now we have 2 Les?  
CONGRATULATIONS to Les and mrs. Les


----------



## Becca (Aug 14, 2007)

Senior Chief: NOPE, I grabbed my balls and jumped RIGHT in on this one. I don't scare easily. When God stood everything I have ever prayed for right up in front of me, there was only one way to go. I have my equal. Waited a lifetime for him and I'll be damned if I ever let go! 
Thank you all for your welcome and congratulatory statements.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

I just hope and pray that the flame, that appears to be 
burning between you two, never dies. As a good friend 
of mine one said, "Live long and prosper..........."

Charles


----------



## gterl (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats we'll have the 10th anniversary and I do NOT regret one single day of it....not that it was always easy, but it's worth!


----------



## Becca (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanky. Gterl and Congrats to you guys on your 10th.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

congrats to you both


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I just hope and pray that the flame, that appears to be
> burning between you two, never dies. As a good friend
> of mine one said, "Live long and prosper..........."
> 
> Charles



Well charles, I never knew you were a Vulcan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> I AIN'T TOUCHIN THIS ONE!!!!! lmelao!



Thankyou!


----------



## Becca (Aug 14, 2007)

Charles, 
I was SWOONING that you knew SPOCK!! I love him!! Completely logical. and NO, its NOT just the eyeshadow. )


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 14, 2007)

You got married to Les?

Are you sure he's the right man for you with is nasel problems that he has lol  

Seriously congrats and welcome to the club L'B 8)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

Becca:

I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Nimoy in SDiego some years ago.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 15, 2007)

Hot Space: I couldn't ask for better..he's everything that I have talked to the 'higher-up's' about. Checked RIGHT off the list. 

He deserves me, and I, him....its awesome. 

and Thank You.

L.B.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 15, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Hot Space: I couldn't ask for better..he's everything that I have talked to the 'higher-up's' about. Checked RIGHT off the list. He deserves me, and I, him....its awesome.
> and Thank You.
> L.B.



My God, He's got the poor girl Brain Washed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

LMELAO!! I have to take it out and wash it?!!?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

> He deserves me, and I, him....its awesome.
> 
> L.B.




I hope you still feel that way in five years......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

He drugged her!


----------



## Erich (Aug 16, 2007)

finally I get the connection it must be my Opa brain. I can say firmly congrats Becca and also you better take it real slow as Charles has stated..........

life is fun but can be trying ~ love needs patience and it's work


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2007)

Bit late but welcome anyone. Glad the two of of are happy together.


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you guys VERY much. Hes back home to me tomorrow and moving us to MS. Got our house and we're setting up..very exciting. 

Will have to invite ya'll over for dinner, soon.

L.B.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Will have to invite ya'll over for dinner, soon.
> 
> L.B.



You gonna buy my plane ticket as well?


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't have enough pilots around here to AT LEAST drop you near the house?? lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish...


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

WELL..till Hillary gets in office. THEN I'll just grill it up in Germany when we come to you! LOL!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys should come over next summer for the big Rock Festivals.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome, and congrats!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you, Catch. 

and Hell yeah! Chris


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

hey there,

congratulations!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the fine wishes... Too bad my girl doesnt really know what a bunch of scumbags and degenerates u all are.... She'll learn....

I leave this afternoon to head to Texas and pack them up and move into a new home here in Ocean Springs with a fresh start.... If either one of us aint around for awhile, its because we're having so much sex that we cant crawl our way to the monitor...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucky Pr##k 
Congrats and well done


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll let him up long enough to check in, once and awhile...I'm not selfish!! lol. and Thanks guys..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

May I buy a vowel, please......... an "O" ?

Charles


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2007)

well you 2 remember to bring your oars ! hearing the Texas big boy state is getting hammered again by the rains...............send em here to God's country please ~ Orygun


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2007)

and yessir, Erich sending it your way, then. Loved Oregon! Looks like we're going to get another hit by mid week. 

it IS supposed to be good luck to move in the rain, though.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah but not hurricane force winds. I have a friend that lives in Corpus Christi and he loves the heavy rains...............I always thought he was a bit psycho 

well stay dry and high


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Lucky Pr##k



Ah and some day young Jedi you too will learn to master the sword...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

> =Ah and some day young Jedi you too will learn to master the sword...
> 
> 
> > Good boy, Chris....... I love it !
> ...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Adler............


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hehehe.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Shut up. In one year i'll be legall able to practise the art of the sword (16).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah okay....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Apahy apathy can't you tell when i'm joking and when i being serious ?
maybe i have to explain when i tell a joke Adler ?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sarcasm kind of gets lost when you type it...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah i kinda realised that after i typed it....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Apahy apathy can't you tell when i'm joking and when i being serious ?
> maybe i have to explain when i tell a joke Adler ?



Obviously I have to explain when I do, since you are taking this too serious....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Allright adler you got me there.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

And I always thought that our Minister of Whoopass was a woman.... Oh dear how embarrassing....tisk, tisk, tisk....
Ach aye, he must be one of those that's really in toutch with feminin side then, I guess. I've got an electric cattle prod here in case that you'd ever need it. He can be an handful at times.....






May recommend the 32 inch length, that 'll keep him at a safe distance.

Hi, welcome, congrats and all that stuff. May I wish you many happy blue moons together!


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day Becca and Les. Congrats to you both and you have my deepest sympathy Becca. So tell me Becca where did you purchase your whip and chair from to keep Les in his proper place. After all these years Les is going to have to ask permission to come play on the website of WW2 Aircraft. Oh what a pity hahaha. And not just ask permission but has to share his toy with his most charming wife. Oh there is a GOD after all hahaha

That will learn you Les in calling us scumbags and deviates. I hope Becca whips you good boyo. No I take that back you would bloody well enjoy it to much


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

Lucky...I think I have that model.. and naahhhh..Emac, I just sweetly bat my eyelashes. OR use the riding crop. 

Thank you..on all counts


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2007)

Damn u frickin pricks, I actually missed u bastards.... And Emac, I missed u most of all....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome back, you old salt.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome back Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, good to finally back... Had to do a complete reformat/reinstall of windows... Computer bit the big tamale and sh!t the bed at the same time....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2007)

yikes! Were you able to recover everything?


----------



## trackend (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry it's belated but congrats Dan and commiserations Becca (Mrs whoopas).
Did he get you in a head lock instead of exchanging rings? 
In my case it was the other way round and it still hurts or rather I keep telling my missus she's a pain in the neck.

I'm really glad things are going OK guys best of luck with your new life Dan Becca (I mean that most sincerly) 
Lee


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome back Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank u very much Lee and Gnomey, it means alot....

Eric, I was able to offload all my importants to another drive prior to the crash, but lost ALL my music.... Unfortunatly, now my computer wont recognize the storage drive, as it doesnt have a drive letter assigned, and I cant change or assign one... Rather frustrated over it...

That and my sound still doesnt work.... I hate computers...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Its all part of there plan to take over the World!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2007)

what Chris for Mr. and Mrs. Whoopass to take over or ? I'm a little slow today.

welcome back you two, dang you need to move to Oregon


----------



## trackend (Sep 13, 2007)

Can I move to Oregon Erich, Canvey Island is getting too crowded and I could do with a bit of open space to cheer me up.
I know exactly what your going to say.
If you move in I'm moving out.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thank u very much Lee and Gnomey, it means alot....
> 
> Eric, I was able to offload all my importants to another drive prior to the crash, but lost ALL my music.... Unfortunatly, now my computer wont recognize the storage drive, as it doesnt have a drive letter assigned, and I cant change or assign one... Rather frustrated over it...
> 
> That and my sound still doesnt work.... I hate computers...



Welcome back, Les. It was damn quiet without you  Maybe little help, I had the same problem once and discovered that you could use the program Partition Magic to assign a new drive letter to your partition on the drive.


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

I liked Oregon, Erich. Thanks for the invite...don't think my beloved Whoopass would be hip on the commute for work. Thank you Marcel for the info. hopefully he can use it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2007)

hey woman tell your stud to start his own business over here anytime, we've got so many rip-off artists in the land of the free hiding out in our woods it's repulsive.

hey anyone out there ........... c'mon over ! the mountains rivers are outrageous and we have the most beautiful coastline on the west coast US of A


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

Can we open an air strip?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2007)

I would love to move to Oregon Erich, and the offer is mighty tempting, but 2 hard core Spec Ops guys in the same state???

Is Oregon big enough???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

Erich said:


> what Chris for Mr. and Mrs. Whoopass to take over or ? I'm a little slow today.
> 
> welcome back you two, dang you need to move to Oregon



No Computers...


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2007)

you're all welcome here, grab a spot on this sphere and take a load off..........everyone is bloody strange in my parts so we would all fit in fine and yes plenty of room to whack folk as you please cause there are many that need it ......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Naw Alaska is the way to go!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's great to have you back Les my good man. I sincerely hope that we'll see you and your good lady here as often as possible for a good banter....
Honestly, it's not quite the same without you here, something is missing. As mentioned earlier, I wish you all the VERY BEST for the future with MANY happy years together. 

Just remember to ask before you knick anything from you womans drawers for trying on....


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Awww..Lucky. He doesn't have to ask..as long as I get to see.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any pictures??


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

LMAO!! hmm...he MIGHT be hip. I'll get back to you! lol. Remember the Rocky Horror Picture Show?? ..I'm sorry I can't even type that with a straight face


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

At times like these I'm glad that I work nightshift and don't have to go sleep... what nightmares! But, I need to sleep at some point...shivers...


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 17, 2007)

No NO NO Lucky. Keep away from the Light. Stop imagining Les in that Apparel from his good lady wife


----------



## mkloby (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread has taken a turn for the disturbing


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

beats the Hell outta boring. Maybe for the 10th Anniv. when we want to lively it up, again. LOL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

To beat hell outta boring, les used to use his wee whip on us.....still wake up in cold sweat and scream....


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a wee one? He must like you..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

So he DOES have a bigger whip as he said then....?


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

YUP! Guess he was saving it.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Erich said:


> the mountains rivers are outrageous and we have the most beautiful coastline on the west coast US of A



Now that... is a fact.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2007)

Must be alot of topless beaches up in Oregon then...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Gee, I donno.... ole Les has never said a cross word to me. Maybe he
just ignores me ??

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't kid yourself. When you least expect a beating, one will be delivered. You will forever walk upon eggshells wondering what offense you have committed, whose honor you have tarnished, what UMCJ you have inadvertently violated. The sheer depravity of his verbal dressing down will forever stain your ego with his poor grammar, excessive use of profanity, and and the utter ugliness of his inane banter. You will shiver with queasiness at the thought of constructing his verbal logic aimed at defiling your private parts, your mother and a bus full of nuns swimming in feces all in a common sentence structure.

Once you have been the target of the near-sighted Cape Buffalo... you never forget. For then your virginity has been taken. You will have seen the elephant, and have lived.

And you will grow because of it. It simply, is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also, he'll cite from the good book, as he'll chase you with the whip to exorcise the evil spirits out of your body. All this dressed as a priest.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2007)

Been showin' you ALOT of love, huh Matt??  albeit tough love, mind you...love NON the less.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

There was a time when you only had to (makes the sound of whip) and people would run for cover.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Been showin' you ALOT of love, huh Matt??  albeit tough love, mind you...love NON the less.



Not me. I'm a smart man. I never look the Cape Buffalo in the eyes. But I have witnessed his wrath.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Are you talking about the time when he throw himself on the floor and started to kick and scream?


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!! turn around and back out...slowly. Don't make eye contact.. WAIT..this is MY Les?? awwww...NO WAY!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Had to give him a lollipop and a toy whip to calm him down.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 20, 2007)

It was actually the sale of ur youngest sister Petunia that saved ur ass from the wrath of the nunchucks Lucky...

Oh, and she's getting along just nicely in her little cell, I mean cage, I mean her new spacious bedroom...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Weird....I didn't know that I had sister Les....have you checked that she really is a she and not a he.....?





Great to see you again mate!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Catch22 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lucky: She's a she. As soon as she popped out, Les showed up and switched her with a brother.


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2007)

<<is guessing I missed something.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah. How to decipher piss poor humor.


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhhh! right on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure that young Les will have something to say.....


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry...

I assume I'm about to get torn a new one.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Don't kid yourself. When you least expect a beating, one will be delivered. You will forever walk upon eggshells wondering what offense you have committed, whose honor you have tarnished, what UMCJ you have inadvertently violated. The sheer depravity of his verbal dressing down will forever stain your ego with his poor grammar, excessive use of profanity, and and the utter ugliness of his inane banter. You will shiver with queasiness at the thought of constructing his verbal logic aimed at defiling your private parts, your mother and a bus full of nuns swimming in feces all in a common sentence structure.
> 
> Once you have been the target of the near-sighted Cape Buffalo... you never forget. For then your virginity has been taken. You will have seen the elephant, and have lived.
> 
> And you will grow because of it. It simply, is.


DANG Matt! You should be a fiction writer!


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 21, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Gee, I donno.... ole Les has never said a cross word to me. Maybe he
> just ignores me ??
> 
> Charles



Sometimes being ignored can be a blessing in disguise. "His gaze is as of the Serpent Himself. His eyes shown like the eternal pits of fire. His nostrils spew forth gases so wretched as to make mere mortals eyes melt from their sockets and their tongues swell before the screams. The jowls of the Cursed One have crushed lesser demons whole and spat their mangled remnants on the ground and defiled them in ways unbeknown to living creatures. Do not speak His name for it has be striken from the Book Of Names. To speak of Him is to summon Him. To summon Him is to damn your own immortal soul and those of your children and their children's children. Call Him not or darkness shall follow you all the rest of your days!" (Unless you belong to this forum and then you have total immunity but only for as long as you are a member. BEWARE QUITTERS--BEWARE!!!!!)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2007)

oh good God!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good God is right. Me thinks we put ourselves too high on the pedastal of BS.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

has gotten a wee bit deep, me thinks.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Sometimes being ignored can be a blessing in disguise. "His gaze is as of the Serpent Himself. His eyes shown like the eternal pits of fire. His nostrils spew forth gases so wretched as to make mere mortals eyes melt from their sockets and their tongues swell before the screams. The jowls of the Cursed One have crushed lesser demons whole and spat their mangled remnants on the ground and defiled them in ways unbeknown to living creatures. Do not speak His name for it has be striken from the Book Of Names.




Methinks the lad is quite an orator. A slick tongue devil..... wonder if
he sells refrigerators ? .... or used cars ????

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 25, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Methinks the lad is quite an orator. A slick tongue devil..... wonder if
> he sells refrigerators ? .... or used cars ????
> 
> Charles



I'm mortified!! The gentleman has a proclivity to besmirching my reputation! To think that I would lower myself to selling articles of questionable reliability to my hapless fellow citizens. I'm wounded to the soul!!! Pssssstt Hey Buddy, Ya wanna buy a vowel-cheap!?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2007)

Now now, boys. I will go on record to say that if the fit ever hits the shan, I will be damn glad that guys like him are on OUR side. I have witnessed the amazing swift and silent death that a SEAL team can dish out, then bug out and disappear as fast as they appeared. Get on the bad side of a SEAL and you will know fear as you never have.

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2007)

Hoo-Yah! Evan.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 26, 2007)

OK Les, it's time to jump in here and help me on this...There is a saying I saw as a poster on the back of another mechanics roll around tool box when I was at Norhtwest Airlines. If I remember right it goes something like... "You may sleep peacefully tonight because there are brave men who are willing to do terrrible things on your behalf." Les, is that even close to being right?


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 3, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> has gotten a wee bit deep, me thinks.



Becca if you think things have gotten A WEE BIT DEEP. I know where you can buy a good set of wadders at a reasonable price


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 4, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Hey! my name is Becca. I am Lesofprimus' new(est) bride. lol. YUP, I have won his heart and a few other choice bits. COULDN'T be happier or prouder.
> 
> Just wanting to say hello and get a feel for the place. He speaks highly of you guys(ok..some of you..)
> 
> Becca



Well young lady did you ever think you'd get so much mileage out of simply saying hello? Ten pages, I wonder if this is a new track record?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is Senior....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well i am just adding to the ten pages to try and make it eleven.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty funny, if you ask me. I feel all warm and fuzzy from the welcome.


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 6, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Well i am just adding to the ten pages to try and make it eleven.....



I'm with the Aussie!!! Do I hear twelve? Damn, If I only had a life!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

This one will go just fine with your latest outfit mate...


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2007)

Intresting print..Lucky. Is that one of yours?? 

and go for broke, Doug!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Eeermmmmm.....no.


----------



## JP Vieira (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello: congratulations to both of you


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 8, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> and go for broke, Doug!!!



Now that's what I like, a lady with spunk! (No Les, I'm not calling you "spunk")


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it really fair she gets to 2000 posts on one thread?  

Hey I just got a pic of their wedding cake!


----------



## Becca (Oct 11, 2007)

lol Njaco. 'Cept..he was a willing victim.


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Hey I just got a pic of their wedding cake!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 11, 2007)

njaco you make me cry


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Take TWO!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Is it really fair she gets to 2000 posts on one thread?
> 
> Hey I just got a pic of their wedding cake!




He doesn't look sober, in the pic !!

Charles


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2007)

Why are we starting up this thread, again?? She's dead, Captain..she can't take No more (said in a BAAAAAD Scotty impersonation)


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Give her two aspirins and have her call me in the morning.....(Bad Dr.
Gallispie impersonation).

Charles


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL Charles!


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 24, 2007)

DIVE, DIVE, DIVE!!!! Take her down to two hundred meters! Stand by forward torpedo tubes #1 and #2! Open outer torpedo doors! Set torpedo depth for 10 feet! Trim boat for two degrees bow up! Brace for Depth charge attack! On to PAGE TWELVE! Steady as she goes!  (Said in a very baaaaad German accent)


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFLPMS! I just saw this Senior Chief!! Friggin hilarious.


----------

